# Furnace Problems



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS Fifth Wheel and it has 3 vents for heat in the floor. The vent in the kids room and main area a blowing fine. The main bedroom has very little blowing and heat. Any help

Dave


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

You should be able to access the duct work from your storeage area, check to see if you may a damaged it when you loading it. It mat also have a blockage in the duct work.


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

mobile_cottager said:


> You should be able to access the duct work from your storeage area, check to see if you may a damaged it when you loading it. It mat also have a blockage in the duct work.


The only way to acess it is to take off the bottom skirt underneath.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

take a floor vent off and look down the line with a small mirror. See if you can see a blockage. I can tell you, lots of people changed out the flor vent for ones that can open and close. its easy. you can get them from lowes.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Boy if Baby Bella aint getting big......

I removed my vent covers to clean the inside from summer time dirt dropping in them and I used a shop vac to get a bunch of junk out. I found a dust ball/hairball/lint ball in their the size of a soft ball. I would try the mirror trick they do not clean the vents out when they assemble them, lord konw what may have gotten trapped in their.....


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Dave Oldford said:


> I have a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS Fifth Wheel and it has 3 vents for heat in the floor. The vent in the kids room and main area a blowing fine. The main bedroom has very little blowing and heat. Any help
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, I have a 31 KFW 5er with the same problem. 3 vents in the main living area blow real good, as a matter of fact, the vent closest to the furnace gets pretty warm to the touch. I can access my bedroom vent from either side of the storage access underneath the bedroom overhang. Not sure of your floorplan, but to the left of the stepup do you have an access panel that can be removed with 2 screws? Mine is just under my TV, If so, that is a 3rd access.

What happened to mine is that the main ductwork ends at the stepup to the bedroom, from there it is connected to another piece of ductwork in the bedroom floor duct area by a 4" flexhose, similiar to a dryer exhaust. If the connections are not wrapped with aluminum tape, they will leak alot of heat from these connections. Very sloppy Outback production assembly..................

Just one additional area to look at.


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

Raptor22 said:


> I have a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS Fifth Wheel and it has 3 vents for heat in the floor. The vent in the kids room and main area a blowing fine. The main bedroom has very little blowing and heat. Any help
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, I have a 31 KFW 5er with the same problem. 3 vents in the main living area blow real good, as a matter of fact, the vent closest to the furnace gets pretty warm to the touch. I can access my bedroom vent from either side of the storage access underneath the bedroom overhang. Not sure of your floorplan, but to the left of the stepup do you have an access panel that can be removed with 2 screws? Mine is just under my TV, If so, that is a 3rd access.

What happened to mine is that the main ductwork ends at the stepup to the bedroom, from there it is connected to another piece of ductwork in the bedroom floor duct area by a 4" flexhose, similiar to a dryer exhaust. If the connections are not wrapped with aluminum tape, they will leak alot of heat from these connections. Very sloppy Outback production assembly..................

Just one additional area to look at.
[/quote]

Thanks so much that is the problem

Dave


----------

